
Taxing Google and Other U.S. Giants Is Dividing Europe - chewymouse
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/29/business/international/taxing-google-and-other-us-giants-is-dividing-europe.html
======
kwhitefoot
The headline is misleading and, as usual, conflates Europe the place and
Europe the population with Europe the collection of squabbling politicians and
career civil servants.

Most Europeans that I know who have and express an opinion are strongly of the
opinion that large wealthy corporations and wealthy individuals should be
prevented from abusing the spirit of the law and should be required to pay
taxes in the country in which they operate.

Quite the opposite of divided.

